# Biggest spurs ever for us in Michigan



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

This morning my 16 year old took an absolute stud of a bird. 
One spur was 1 3/4” and the biggest spur was 1 7/8”. Had a modest 9.5” beard. Heavy early season bird but we never weighed it. That’s his 8th Tom!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

roostman said:


> This morning my 16 year old took an absolute stud of a bird.
> One spur was 1 3/4” and the biggest spur was 1 7/8”. Had a modest 9.5” beard. Heavy early season bird but we never weighed it. That’s his 8th Tom!
> View attachment 828473
> 
> ...


Nice! Might have to run that one through the grinder. Your choppers are going to get a work out!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

eucman said:


> Nice! Might have to run that one through the grinder. Your choppers are going to get a work out!
> [/QUOTE ] ( Or the Instapot slow and low!!)


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

eucman said:


> Nice! Might have to run that one through the grinder. Your choppers are going to get a work out!


Ya, I’m guessing he may be pushing 4-5 years old. He was an old warrior for sure. Worked him for 3 hours after flydown until he finally left his hens and came to investigate the other “turkeys” he heard all morning on the opposite side of the field!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats to you guys! That’s a heck of a nice bird! Looks like the one spur was broken at some point.


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

tsb3 said:


> Congrats to you guys! That’s a heck of a nice bird! Looks like the one spur was broken at some point.


Unfortunately it broke on the flop after the shot. Little super glue gel and it looks solid now!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome bird! Congrats to the young man.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Those spurs look deadly! Congrats!
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

What a great bird.I’ve been turkey hunting since 2004 dreaming of getting spurs like that I don’t think I ever will


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I gotta ask. Have you gotten bigger spurs outside of MI?
Those are daggers! Hard to beat regardless of state.


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

thill said:


> I gotta ask. Have you gotten bigger spurs outside of MI?
> Those are daggers! Hard to beat regardless of state.


No, all our biggest spurs are all Michigan birds and all public land birds at that. My oldest has two birds that went 1.5” both sets and my youngest had one that was almost 1 3/4” two years ago and this monster this morning.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hell of a limb hanger


----------



## SpartySturg (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice Tom!!
Called in a big one with spurs that were rose colored a few years ago.
They looked really cool.


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> What a great bird.I’ve been turkey hunting since 2004 dreaming of getting spurs like that I don’t think I ever will


Keep at it. I’ve been hunting turkeys about 28 years and it can happen. I will tell you every bird with spurs 1.5”+ we have killed has come in to a full strut decoy with a real fan!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome bird. I think that one would’ve been on it’s way to the taxidermist if it were me!


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow impressive bird those spurs are huge nice job young man

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

